# pictures



## tweak (Dec 31, 2003)

this section has been dead for quite a while.
i, for one, would enjoy checking out more gear.
i love to covet :lol:


----------



## jsjs24 (Dec 31, 2003)

Well, I will post some of mine if I could. for some damn reason I can't post pictures.


----------

